# Gemma O'Doherty Travel Ed @ Indo most heinous fashion crime: men's shortsleeved shirt



## Tintagel (17 Apr 2011)

I was reading an article by the travel Editor of the Irish Independents Travel Supplement this Saturday. 

In it she says that the most heinous of fashion crimes for a man is to wear a short sleeved shirt. I have a nice selection of Cotton Linen mix short sleeved summer shirts that I am very fond of. Gosh! I really don't want to upset this important person who shortly after the Japanese Tsunami and reactor problems was urging us all to pack our suitcases and head to Japan for our holidays.

So I am looking for advice here....what should I wear?


----------



## Vanilla (17 Apr 2011)

Hey, don't shoot the messenger. Short sleeved shirts are vile.


----------



## JP1234 (17 Apr 2011)

Personally I like to see a man in short sleeved shirts ( try saying that fast or when drunk!) - much prefer them to T shirts any day.

Nothing wrong with a bit of man-arm on display!


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Apr 2011)

Live and let live.  Wear what you want to wear and with confidence.  Some of the stuff in the papers recently about what you can and can't wear is dreadful.  Too much of Paul Galvin recently too with clothes that certainly wouldn't appeal to me.


----------



## fobs (17 Apr 2011)

They need to fill pages and sound important. Wear what you want and what you like not what is in.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Apr 2011)

fobs said:


> They need to fill pages and sound important. Wear what you want and what you like not what is in.


 
Oh indeed, but if you're reading the fashion column then perhaps youre interested in wearing non-offensive clothing. In which case there are charity clothes bins that will still accept short sleeve shirts, I believe.

I too heartily encourage display of man arm, although it is so much more attractive when appropriately clothed. In case you were wondering, the only thing worse than sss are tank tops or vests which are ugly beyond redemption even if you do work out regularly and want to display your biceps-please don't, some of us want to eat later. T-shirts are acceptable. As are long sleeved shirts and t-shirts. Anything else is on a case by case basis only.


----------



## enoxy (17 Apr 2011)

In the office I hate to see blokes wearing short sleeve work-shirts (and I'm a guy!).

I think they look very 'David Brent' and I personally find the sight of other people's hairy forearms (i.e. the mens') quite off putting in meetings.

When it comes to shirts, I advocate double cuff, with smart cuff links (not the novelty ones, i.e. hot and cold taps, footballs etc).


----------



## becky (17 Apr 2011)

Not a fan of short sleeve shirts but still not as bad as the sandle and white sport sock.  Lord it's looks awful.


----------



## Tintagel (17 Apr 2011)

enoxy said:


> When it comes to shirts, I advocate double cuff, with smart cuff links (not the novelty ones, i.e. hot and cold taps, footballs etc).


 
I think you would look a right tosspot if you were strolling down main street Aix en Provence with your double cuff and cufflinks during the summer. In fact I think you would look a right tosspot if you were strolling down main street Aix en Provence in winter looking like that.


----------



## horusd (18 Apr 2011)

Go bare-chested Tintagel, out and proud; or wear a fetching string vest and sew a Jean Paul Gautier label to the back.


----------



## JP1234 (18 Apr 2011)

enoxy said:


> In the office I hate to see blokes wearing short sleeve work-shirts (and I'm a guy!).
> 
> I think they look very 'David Brent' and I personally find the sight of other people's hairy forearms (i.e. the mens') quite off putting in meetings.
> 
> .



Maybe it's a gender thing because as a woman I hate to see women coming to work in vest type tops with bra straps showing, or even worse, low slung trousers  (particularly when they bend down for something and you get a flash of tramp stamp, knickers and ass crack!)

My husband often goes to work in short sleeved shirts, but he does have his own office and  says he always puts his jacket on for meetings


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Apr 2011)

JP1234 said:


> you get a flash of tramp stamp, knickers and ass crack!)


 
You're selling it to me now!!! 

I used to wear short sleeve shirts to work but not for years - more of an economic decision - they're not much use in December, need less shirts if all long sleeve.

And in hot weather I get to go all Tony Blair opening them up or rolling them up etc.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Apr 2011)

JP1234 said:


> Maybe it's a gender thing because as a woman I hate to see women coming to work in vest type tops with bra straps showing, or even worse, low slung trousers (particularly when they bend down for something and you get a flash of tramp stamp, knickers and ass crack!)


 
Low slung trousers on 99% of women are the work of the devil. Ok, Cameron Diaz or any of the ilk of eating disordery or very young and beautiful might get away with them but most women actually have bodies with flesh and not just skeletal frames.

Short sleeved shirts on men are fine by me, as are vests - I like a bit of man arm, and I like a hairy bit of man arm into the bargain.


----------



## Complainer (18 Apr 2011)

Only two men have the style to get away with short sleeved shirt with a tie;


----------



## DB74 (18 Apr 2011)

Complainer said:


> Only two men have the style to get away with short sleeved shirt with a tie;


 

So basically you need an ample tummy area to get away with it!


----------



## enoxy (18 Apr 2011)

I stand corrected - David Brent wears long sleeves after all. Maybe short sleeves not so naff....


[broken link removed]


----------



## Happy Girl (19 Apr 2011)

becky said:


> .............not as bad as the sandal and white sport sock. Lord it's looks awful.


[broken link removed]


----------



## DB74 (19 Apr 2011)

Happy Girl said:


> [broken link removed]


 
For God's sake, I've just had my lunch!


----------



## liaconn (19 Apr 2011)

They can wear any kind of shirt they like as long as they use deodorant. Its surprising how many men don't in hot weather. Yuck.


----------



## xeresod (20 Apr 2011)

Happy Girl said:


> [broken link removed]


 

My eyes!!!!


----------



## Staples (21 Apr 2011)

The offending article is here:

[broken link removed]

It centres on David Cameron's holiday wardrobe.

In fairness, he looks quite naff but I must admit I'm at a bit of a loss as to why SSS should be avoided in all circumstances, particularly when on holiday.

I'd agree that SSS in the office are naff, particularly when worn with ties.  Equally, SSS with stiff(ish) collars are a bit formal looking.

On the other hand, I have a few Timberland SSS of various designs that (up to now ) I thought were pretty cool (in every sense).  I'm also quite fond of polo shirts.  But frankly I don't know how I'd get through my holidays if I was obliged to keep my legs covered as the writer seems to suggest.

Yours from privacy of the hotel balcony,

S


----------

